
Yes, we can validate the Wikileaks emails - randomname2
http://blog.erratasec.com/2016/10/yes-we-can-validate-wikileaks-emails.html?m=1
======
thyrsus
I previously was skeptical that politicians cryptographically signed their
email[0]; now I've learned that they do, they just don't know that they do.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12280387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12280387)

